# Memory card containing firmware is required to update



## littlewildcat (Dec 6, 2020)

I saw this issue on another website. 

The OP said : 

"After 6D firmware update successfully and SD card formatted,"


"When I pressed on the set button and re-checked the firmware, the above wording appeared. I then inserted another SD card and formatted it in the 6D. Checked firmware version and "Memory card containing firmware is required to update" popped up.

Is that an error ? How do I do to remove it. I have low level formatted the cards. The second card definitely never has any firmware on it."


Here is the link : https://community.usa.canon.com/t5/...mware-is-required-to-update/m-p/326248#M47978

I have several canon DSLR cameras, they behave the same when I select the firmware version button. Is that normal.


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 6, 2020)

On my 5DmkIV the last item on the 5th yellow menu shows the camera's firmware version. Selecting that opens a new menu showing the camera & lens firmware version. Selecting the camera displays a similar message. This happens because selecting that items tells the camera to upgrade its firmware, so it looks for the firmware file on the memory card.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 7, 2020)

Possibly I'm not understanding your question but to update the firmware, you start with a formatted memory card then download the firmware software from Canon and copy it to the memory card's root or highest folder. Then you put the card in the camera, power on, go to the firmware page, and it will show the current firmware and the new version. The only trick is that you can't use touch, use the wheel to select update and then press set. I'm doing this from memory but that is the basics. I've installed the two updates on my R5 without a problem. It's kind of slow so have patience.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 7, 2020)

littlewildcat said:


> ...
> I have several canon DSLR cameras, they behave the same when I select the firmware version button. Is that normal.


Short answer: 
That is normal!

Long answer: 
When You go to the menu where the FW version is displayed you can see if you have the latest version.
When you select and click (e.g. "Set" button) at the menu point the camera thinks, you want to update the FW.
If no card with a firmware file (*.FIR) in the root directory is inserted in the camera the camera points out that 
"_Memory card containing firmware is required to update_".
If there is a with a firmware file (*.FIR) in the root directory you can select, if you want to update.
After that is done you should format the card to avoid accidential "updates" and errors, esp. if the (*.FIR) file is older than the actual update.
Quite often you cannot downgrade a Canon camera after update.

Hope that explanation cleared it up.


----------



## carpenter (May 9, 2021)

I have to update the firmware on my RF 24-105 IS lens on my Canon R6. I've formatted the SD card in the camera, downloaded the updated version, copied it to the SD card, inserted it into the camera. I get 2 choices: Camera firmware or Lens firmware (it's 2.0 now). I select the lens (with the dial), push Set and it says I need a memory card to do this. When you download the latest version of this firmware and open it on my Mac (it's a dsm file), you get one file and a pdf. I copied that file to the card and it still doesn't update. It doesn't offer anywhere to put it into the "root" directory. What you get after opening the downloaded file is an "afu" file and the pdf. The afu isn't being recognized by the camera as a lens firmware update.


----------



## Bdbtoys (May 9, 2021)

carpenter said:


> I have to update the firmware on my RF 24-105 IS lens on my Canon R6. I've formatted the SD card in the camera, downloaded the updated version, copied it to the SD card, inserted it into the camera. I get 2 choices: Camera firmware or Lens firmware (it's 2.0 now). I select the lens (with the dial), push Set and it says I need a memory card to do this. When you download the latest version of this firmware and open it on my Mac (it's a dsm file), you get one file and a pdf. I copied that file to the card and it still doesn't update. It doesn't offer anywhere to put it into the "root" directory. What you get after opening the downloaded file is an "afu" file and the pdf. The afu isn't being recognized by the camera as a lens firmware update.



Delete the camera firmware from the card since you already upgraded it and try again.


----------



## carpenter (May 9, 2021)

I have done that very thing several times. I don't think an "afu" file is recognized by the camera as lens firmware update. Why isn't it some ".fir" type?


----------



## Bdbtoys (May 9, 2021)

afu is right....

Are you sure deleted the firmware you put on the card after you updated the camera. It can be pretty picky if you still have that old one on the card even though you are trying to do the lens. And I have had it ignore the lens firmware until you delete the camera firmware from the card.

Also, did you turn the camera off and back on after doing the camera firmware?


----------



## carpenter (May 9, 2021)

Yes, I formatted that card three times and even used another card. I'm wondering if it's looking in slot 2 for the firmware. But I still don't understand why the update isn't a "fir" file.


----------



## Bdbtoys (May 9, 2021)

do you just have 1 card in the camera?


----------



## carpenter (May 9, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> do you just have 1 card in the camera?


No, I have two and I'm thinking maybe the camera is hunting in slot 2, so I'm going to try that, too. I must have tried everything last night, but I'll give it another go today.


----------



## Bdbtoys (May 9, 2021)

carpenter said:


> No, I have two and I'm thinking maybe the camera is hunting in slot 2, so I'm going to try that, too. I must have tried everything last night, but I'll give it another go today.



I remember trying when I had 2 memory cards installed (and I think I had an old firmware on the opposite card I had the new firmware on). Try removing a card.


----------



## carpenter (May 9, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> I remember trying when I had 2 memory cards installed (and I think I had an old firmware on the opposite card I had the new firmware on). Try removing a card.


Ok, I am not going to give up. Interesting that the camera firmware had NO PROBLEM updating with this card and the other installed. But the lens is being very resistant. Today I went into the Mac Utility program, erased the external card and reformatted it in the camera. Still no luck.


----------



## Bdbtoys (May 10, 2021)

carpenter said:


> Ok, I am not going to give up. Interesting that the camera firmware had NO PROBLEM updating with this card and the other installed. But the lens is being very resistant. Today I went into the Mac Utility program, erased the external card and reformatted it in the camera. Still no luck.


IIRC, the camera refuses to do any lens update if it sees a current/old camera firmware on any card. Ironically, you have have as many old lens firmware on the card and it doesn't do anything.


----------



## carpenter (May 10, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> IIRC, the camera refuses to do any lens update if it sees a current/old camera firmware on any card. Ironically, you have have as many old lens firmware on the card and it doesn't do anything.


BTW, I always format cards after I have used them to update firmware, so that shouldn't be a problem. Well, I'm going to format both cards again, then put the lens firmware on both and try one card with one slot empty, then switch to a card in the second slot w first empty. I will also see if another card type will work. I am running out of options.


----------

